# Sticks



## Master of Blades (Mar 24, 2003)

I heard a little thing somewhere about Escrima using lighter sticks then those of Kali and Arnis and Kali having the heaviest and biggest sticks. Anyone got any info on that?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I heard a little thing somewhere about Escrima using lighter sticks then those of Kali and Arnis and Kali having the heaviest and biggest sticks. Anyone got any info on that?  *



Never heard that one before. I do Arnis and Escrima and I use both thin and thick sticks a like.

:samurai: :duel: :jediduel::jedi1:


----------



## John J (Mar 24, 2003)

Some styles prefer a specific length which compliments the range their style specializes in. However, I believe the overall size be it length, diameter and/or weight is a matter of personal choice. Using a variety is also good for training attributes. i.e. weight for speed


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John J _
> *Some styles prefer a specific length which compliments the range their style specializes in. However, I believe the overall size be it length, diameter and/or weight is a matter of personal choice. Using a variety is also good for training attributes. i.e. weight for speed *



Thanks :asian:


----------



## lhommedieu (Mar 25, 2003)

Quote from my "Training Resources" page on my website

http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/training_resources.htm

"San Miguel Eskrima students use a 31" - 33" rattan stick and a 12" wooden dagger as training weapons.  We buy our sticks from caning supply factories so that we can specify the length and weight of the sticks.  These sticks are sanded smooth at the factory but are not "treated," i.e., fire-hardened.  Although our sticks are in somewhat rougher shape than commercial sticks, I believe they have the following advantages: (1) they fit the size of the stick that we use; (2) they are generally heavier and tougher than most sticks.  

If you would like to buy your own set of sticks then I recommend finding a caning supply company that sells rattan to people interested in making cane furniture.  The ones that I use are the following:

Bamboo and Rattan Works, Inc.
http://www.bambooandrattan.com/

The Caning Shop
http://www.caning.com/

They are used to selling cane to martial artists.  You can buy them in 9 foot lengths and have them cut them in three 36" lengths for shipping.  Ask for 7/8" - 1" diameter widths. You can then cut these to size depending on what Filipino martial art you practice.  (Note: for solo practice, a 1" - 1 1/4" diameter stick is also useful, as it is fairly heavy and will force you to use proper body mechanics.)"

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## K Williams (Mar 25, 2003)

Diameter is sometimes judged by hand size. I have large hands, so I like 1 1/8" to 1 1/4" diameter rattan sticks. For sparring, sticks are usually 3/4" to 1" in diameter. From what I've seen, the most common length is 28".


----------



## Dave Fulton (Mar 26, 2003)

I suspect that the standardization of weapons is a recent trend that was largely influenced by the economic considerations of manufacturers and that in the past weapon size was determined by an individual's fighting style, strength and personal preferences.

Personally, I have experimented with different lengths and diameters to determine which combination works best for me.  Also, I have a few different sizes that I alternate depending upon what I am working on. 

Respectfully,

Dave Fulton.


----------



## Samurai (Mar 26, 2003)

Sticks are sticks.  They are training weapons and should fit the needs of the person.

I know that Serrada uses a shorter stick and Largo-Mano styles use bigger stick, but really it is JUST A STICK.

Thanks
jeremy bays


----------



## moromoro (Mar 26, 2003)

i use a 1.5inch diameter kamagong stick, i dont use rattan that much anymore, i also use bahi (anahaw) as well and also yakkal is good. i just came back from the philippines and there are plenty of very high quality sticks there for a very very cheap price.

i recieved a great honor when i was there this time GM Abrian of the moro moro orabes heneral eskrima gave me an antique bahi stick which was over 50 years old from the island of samar. he used this for plenty of confrontations and no i dont practice with it (would you) haha its on my wall,

if anyone is going to the philippines feel free to message me i know some great places which are not martial arts supplie shops which sell quality filipino hardwood for a very very cheap price.

terry


----------

